# Puppy doesnt wag tail..?



## tomatoboi (Jan 9, 2007)

hey guys, my puppy is 6 and a half weeks old rite now... ive had her for 2 days, and no matter how much we play , i dont see her tail wag, does this mean shes not happy?


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, but I think it probably just means that she still feels a little out of sorts. Six weeks is very young and she is in a whole new world. Give her some time to get used to things. Once she is more comfortable you will start to see her tail wag.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Some dogs just dont wag their tails. Sometimes puppies take a little longer to develop and learn about wagging a tail. My one male OC, hardly ever wags his tail but he is deffinately a happy dog!!!! I can tell from reading the rest of his body language. He really actually only wags his tail when he is unsure about something or EXTREMELY excited and in anticipation. Remember, wagging tails doesnt always mean a happy dog either  You have to look at tail poisition and body posture to determine what the wagging tail means.


----------

